# Installing SI Bottom Bracket Adapter



## triman3 (Sep 12, 2008)

I just bought a 09 48cm CAAD9 frameset from INCYCLE. It came stock with BB30 and the 68mm BB adapter. Since cannondale doesn't make a SI 165mm crankset I'm converting to standard. MY LBS can install it for $40.00. I need your help if anyone has successfully installed one at home without a headset press. ie.. vice.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

It's only $40............. have it done right. 

You can _seriously_ phuck the sleeve up and/or the frame if you do it incorrectly.

Starnut


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Tri:

Hold off on installing the sleeve. FSA shows that the BB30 Gossamer crankset comes in 165mm. Have you tried riding with a 170mm crankset? 

I have170mm on my 48cm & 50cm frames and it works for me. I'm 5'5 and usually wear 28-30 inch inseam pants. 

CHL


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

You MUST use a Park Tool headset press to install the sleeve properly. I've done a couple and it's not too difficult if you know what you're doing. If you do not have better than average wrenching skills, pay the LBS to do it!


----------



## triman3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Since my favorite bike is in Davis Ca. (Davis Wheel Works) Stage 1 start of the Amgen tour of California, they will be busy until next Tue. I will wait until then but I'm really chomping at the bit. I'm a vounteer for the race and I can't wait to see the big boys in action and up close.


----------



## triman3 (Sep 12, 2008)

*My Caad8*

After a proper bike fit by UC Davis Sports Medicine, it was determined that 165mm would be more effiencient than my 170mm crankset. Another more recent bike fit by the UC Davis cycling team assistant coach agreed. So I'm sticking with 165mm. Here's a pic of my current bike I'm about to take apart so I can sell the frame on EBAY.

*Buy American as much as possible*


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

you may want to check into a Red crank for the BB30. I know they make the standard one down to 165 so they could quite possibly make it that size in the BB30 version as well. 

It's not listed on QBP nor is Sram's site specific. I do know that the ladies Synapse HighMod Red comes with a Red BB30 crank and they make those down to a 44cm so one would think.............. they make make a tiny BB30 Red crank.

Starnut


----------



## triman3 (Sep 12, 2008)

The Ultegra on the bike is already 165mm. The idiots at campy don't make 165mm so I had to ditch my Chorus UT. It's all good because I added ceramic bearings...Sweet! The whole bike has ceramic upgrades but the headset.


----------



## durangoscott (Sep 7, 2004)

triman3 said:


> I just bought a 09 48cm CAAD9 frameset from INCYCLE. It came stock with BB30 and the 68mm BB adapter. Since cannondale doesn't make a SI 165mm crankset I'm converting to standard. MY LBS can install it for $40.00. I need your help if anyone has successfully installed one at home without a headset press. ie.. vice.


triman3 - Is the fork that came with your frame the '09 EC90 SL with the internally threaded steerer or the '08 that you would use a compression plug with?

Thanks!


----------



## triman3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi
Yes it did come with '09 EC90 SL with the internally threaded steerer. I've read a lot of reviews about the previous models coming loose at the headset. This should be rock solid....Sweet


----------



## durangoscott (Sep 7, 2004)

triman3 said:


> Hi
> Yes it did come with '09 EC90 SL with the internally threaded steerer. I've read a lot of reviews about the previous models coming loose at the headset. This should be rock solid....Sweet


Thanks! I'm glad to hear that it's the '09! I'll gladly pay for the little bit of weight for a headset that stays in adjustment!


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I put a BB30 adapter in without a headset press on a sys6. If you have a good, sturdy table where you can lay the frame on it's side with the BB shell flat on the table, you can pound it in with a hammer, a block of wood and a lot of faith. You really have to whack that thing, it took a good 100 hits with the hammer to get it all the way in. Getting it started in straight is the toughest part. But it can be done. Good luck.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

cyclust said:


> I put a BB30 adapter in without a headset press on a sys6. If you have a good, sturdy table where you can lay the frame on it's side with the BB shell flat on the table, you can pound it in with a hammer, a block of wood and a lot of faith. You really have to whack that thing, it took a good 100 hits with the hammer to get it all the way in. Getting it started in straight is the toughest part. But it can be done. Good luck.


or instead of messing up a $1000 frame you take it to the lbs with a 12 pack of beer & they press it in for you. Worse case, you pay $40 to save your frame/ :mad2:


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

cyclust said:


> I put a BB30 adapter in without a headset press on a sys6. If you have a good, sturdy table where you can lay the frame on it's side with the BB shell flat on the table, you can pound it in with a hammer, a block of wood and a lot of faith. You really have to whack that thing, it took a good 100 hits with the hammer to get it all the way in. Getting it started in straight is the toughest part. But it can be done. Good luck.


Borderline the dumbest sh*t I've heard today...:mad2:


----------



## triman3 (Sep 12, 2008)

*My new CAAD9 with SI adapter*

Just had the 1st shake down cruise yesterday, flat 10 miler. I can't wait to see how flex proof this frameset is when I hit the hills.


----------

